# MK3 2.0 on Pistonheads forsale - £45K



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

On Pistonheads today, only £45K!

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ne/3090095

And another one for £42k:

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... pe/3090104

Getting quite common aren't they......

:roll:


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Or you could save yourself £125 and get a Sepang blue TTS s-tronic with comfort & tech packs and matrix LED headlights for £44,875


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Crazy prices! Would never spend £45k on a TT.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

benbuhagiar said:


> Crazy prices! Would never spend £45k on a TT.


Seems to be the general consensus at the moment... If sales of the mk3 end up being a bit slack I bet there will be some decent dealer incentives in the not too distant future. Let's see how things go once the March rush has past.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Templar said:


> benbuhagiar said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy prices! Would never spend £45k on a TT.
> ...


Are these dealers deluded or arrogant these prices are just crazy crazy. Could you imagine paying these prices and finding when you try to p/e the car in three years time being told your vehicle is worth £20k if you are lucky.

If this spec TT had been a roadster it would have been over £47k, would never pay these prices in a million years. Good luck to Audi is all I can say.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Any normal person should not pay that price....crazy.
I bought my new 2.0 SLiNE BE with extra's new for £26k in March, that is £20k.....YES £20k cheaper - is anyone that dumb or desperate ?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

blaird03 said:


> Any normal person should not pay that price....crazy.
> I bought my new 2.0 SLiNE BE with extra's new for £26k in March, that is £20k.....YES £20k cheaper - is anyone that dumb or desperate ?


As I browse through the TT forum ironically the advert for the TT comes on the TV. The strap line at the end of the advert is " the all new Audi TT has landed", I think it should be "the all new Audi TT has become considerably more expensive" it should also have a disclaimer at the foot of the advert " those of a nervous disposition should not look at the price list"


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Alan Sl said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > Any normal person should not pay that price....crazy.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I suppose if money was no object then you'd buy in to a little exclusivity for a short while.... On the other hand, if money was no object would you be buying a TT in the first place ?? Doubt it unless it was for the wife or daughter..
I dunno, suppose you could say I'm a little disappointed..

P.s anyone seen the LCD dash in the new Passat..not a million miles off the virtual cockpit. Looks like it'll be the norm soon enough... next gen A4 maybe.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Templar said:


> I suppose if money was no object then you'd buy in to a little exclusivity for a short while.... On the other hand, if money was no object would you be buying a TT in the first place ?? Doubt it unless it was for the wife or daughter..
> I dunno, suppose you could say I'm a little disappointed..
> 
> P.s anyone seen the LCD dash in the new Passat..not a million miles off the virtual cockpit. Looks like it'll be the norm soon enough... next gen A4 maybe.


I agree with you and would be surprised if it is not in the next A4/5. If Audi are hell bent on squeezing every last penny profit out of their cars they will have to make their motors even more desirable and increase further the level of quality and refinement (to keep ahead of Mercedes & BMW).


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

After all the hype pre release I was seriously considering placing an order on the new TTS around this time next year but not for 45-50K, after all its still only a 4 pot engine and I can't say they sound particularly good. If for instance they dropped the supercharged 3.0l V6 in it I would jump all over it. It's such a lovely engine, a proper V6 too.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> After all the hype pre release I was seriously considering placing an order on the new TTS around this time next year but not for 45-50K, after all its still only a 4 pot engine and I can't say they sound particularly good. If for instance they dropped the supercharged 3.0l V6 in it I would jump all over it. It's such a lovely engine, a proper V6 too.


When Audi first started talking about the Mk3 they said they were moving it slightly up market, hence the extra ££££s it's put on. Maybe they're making room for something to below the TT? We know how the Germans like to fill niche... I haven't looked at the 3, yet... But for the money a Cayman looks with the stretch, I don't need the flexibility others say makes the TT the better car. The M2 is coming next year, that is ultimately what interests me the most. No decisions made and Tango is still up to the task.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ratty said:


> On Pistonheads today, only £45K!
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ne/3090095
> 
> ...


John, at least neither have a red interior 8)


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > On Pistonheads today, only £45K!
> ...


Ha ha Richard you never forget.....


----------

